# High Standard 22LR pistol cost in 1933



## DaleH (Mar 4, 2019)

Going through my late Father’s items (as my Mom has just passed away before Xmas) I found this receipt from his Father and thought you might enjoy it. $13 in 1933 ... go figure!


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 4, 2019)

And you could order them through the mail.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 5, 2019)

That is a very cool piece of memorabilia. Of course everything is relative and a house probably went for $4,000 back in 1933. Still, it is hard to wrap my mind around those price tags. 

I was about 12 when my brother and I partnered up so we would have enough cash to buy our first 22. We paid $18 for a used Savage pump with an octagon barrel. Bought it from a guy running a turkey ranch. I still have it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2019)

That is very cool!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 5, 2019)

I'll give you $26 for the gun. Look at that you can double your money. :LOL2:


----------



## DaleH (Mar 5, 2019)

They are/were still in business, but no longer sell guns. In the late 80s the owner figured out that they could keep the same talented engineering/machinst work force and industrial site full of machine tools, but to make and sell parts to the aircraft engine industry ... at 2-3X the profit of selling firearms.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Mar 5, 2019)

That would be $249.32 in today's dollars. Not a bad price


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## gnappi (Mar 14, 2019)

Jeez, no wonder High Standard had financial problems


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 22, 2019)

DaleH said:


> They are/were still in business, but no longer sell guns. In the late 80s the owner figured out that they could keep the same talented engineering/machinst work force and industrial site full of machine tools, but to make and sell parts to the aircraft engine industry ... at 2-3X the profit of selling firearms.


They have been sold several times over the years but last I knew they were based in Texas. That was in the '90s and were selling some firearms. I was a FFL for 28 years and remember seeing derringers with their name on them in the 90s for sure in several of my wholesale catalogs.


----------

